# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Gewichtstoename door pilgebruik?

## san1974

Heb een vraagje:Word je dikker van De Pil?Zoja wat kun je eraan doen,stoppen en een andere optie ...? :Mad:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Absoluut, ik ben paar kilo aangekomen toen ik eraan begon, en nu 4 maanden na het stoppen ben ik minstens dat gewicht weer kwijt. Mijn stofwisseling is ook gewoon beter, kan weer meer snoepen zonder dat ik dat gelijk aan de weegschaal merk. Er is een pil die speciaal tegen dat aankomen is ook. yasmin heet dat geloof ik. Gewone anticonceptiewerking, maar dan zonder de gewichtstoename. Het zou kunnen dat Cerazette (de minipil) ook geen gewichtstoename geeft, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.

----------


## san1974

Ik ga gelijk informeren bij mn huisarts,dank je wel....
Ik dacht eerst aan operatief maar als er een ander soort pil is,dan graag die keuze  :Smile: 
thanx gr sandra

----------


## pilvraagjes

Kga zelf ook yasmin proberen denk ik vanaf volgende week. Ben de ongemakken zonder wel zat, maar de kilo's hoef ik er ook niet weer bij, dusj....

----------

